# Natural Micro Shooter



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Took one of the thornbush forks that I harvested six weeks ago, thought about what I want to do with it.










In fact, I still like the original Milbro thumb-on-the-fork-joint shooting style for small slingshots with low draw weights.

So I decided that I will make one!

Debarked it first.










Then I cut the fork to the desired length and started shaping.



















Then I filed and sanded it. It is basically finished, but the polyurethane will bring out the grain and make it glossy. Once it is dried and polished, I will outfit it with viscious flatbands and shoot 8mm steel with 80 m/s!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Micro indeed! I love it!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Joerg has big hands, that's a normal size shooter









J/k...looks good Joerg.


----------



## bazil (Dec 3, 2010)

Ha Ha! Cute!


----------



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

You got a wasp in your hand! Be careful,







Love that little stinger!


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

my hands would fit on it perfectly, it's you hands that are gigantic








Admire you works and channel,


----------



## danny358 (Oct 3, 2010)

and i though i made some small naturals the other day. they look great and bet they shoot good with the light bands and small ammo.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Good one Jeorg; I like it. That thing could ride perfectly even in a shirt pocket and never be felt or noticed......please do put up some pics once you've applied the polyurethane and bands. And definately let us know how it shoots!


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

Someone has the natural wood bug!









Have you noticed Goerg started out with some heavy duty technical metal slingshots and them moved to laminates. Now I see he is into naturals. What's next in the de-evolution? Maybe no forks at all like some of Djui's stuff.

















I'm just kidding. Great little shooter! I really like the shape!







After all, naturals are natures laminates.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

> Someone has the natural wood bug!


I believe he has become severely ill, but I don't think its treatable!









He's just gonna have to continue on this tear of natural beauties and continue to share them. This one is pretty nifty in particular. Keep producing all of this eye candy for natural lovers Joerg! I'd love to see a short video of you shooting this little bugger...

Cheers - John


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

snakeshack said:


> Someone has the natural wood bug!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who says it's regression. Maybe it's natural evolution.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I am going through phases, guys. Trying to keep my range wide. Naturals are very good because of their stability even when they are thin. I really like altering their appearance and still maintaining the original shape some.

On the 21th, my metal gear (lathe, mill, welding and grinding tools) will show up. This means it will be steel time again soon!

These months that limited me to basic tools have been fun, too!

Jörg


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Naturals are very good because of their stability even when they are thin. I really like altering their appearance and still maintaining the original shape some.


I was planning on doing just that with this monster -








Have you any tips? I've never undertook a task like this before


----------



## danny358 (Oct 3, 2010)

a tip for panda man when you start to carve dont go crazy cutting loads off because once its of you cant put it back on. just take your time and keep checking how it looks and feels. once its near the shape you are after i would put the knife away and use the rasp and sand paper to get it all even and smooth. hope this helps good luck.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok thanks for the tip. However, I don't yet have a very good knife. Can I just use chisels instead?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Here are the pics of the finished shooter. Really great for the cheapo 8mm steel balls!

These band dimensions are fast, but they don't give handslaps with the 8mm ammo. 2 cm fork, 1 cm pouch.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thats pretty neat Jeorg.The pouch is nearly as big as the slingshot.


----------



## posoloaca (Mar 19, 2010)

I would really love to see you shooting with the tiny slingshot


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm enjoying this natural phase your going through Joerg.

I particularly like this little cutie!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

nice


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

oh man... that is one cool looking little shooter...







i like it..


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Hehe... I love it!! That's a bit like when I start out whittling a tent stake and end up with a toothpick. :0)


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Pretty and looks like a lot of fun too. But. . . Thera Gold????


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, Gold. It lasts. It performs. It looks good.

Jörg


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Haha! Even your micros have muscles!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

This little one has serious power. It shoots the 8mm ammo straight into my catchbox. Not a toy!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

snakeshack said:


> Someone has the natural wood bug!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forsee a thumbshooter with doubled full-width Theraband Black bands shooting 1 inch lead.
After all-- "We are not cowards at the Slingshot Channel"








Great work Joerg!


----------

